# Any truth to these water ionizers?



## bingerz (Mar 3, 2011)

My parents bought one of those water ionizers that can lower/raise the pH of the water. My first thought is cool....theoreticaly, I'd be able to give my africans some alkaline water straight from the tap. (at the rate the water came out...i'd never sit in front of the sink and collect the alkaline water. it takes way too long!) anyways...from what i've read there are health benefits to drinking alkaline water. 

im having some stomach issues, and someone suggested i drink some. so i tried it...and it felt different drinking it. i dunno whether or not it was in my head or not. anyways...i thought how amazing it was that a machine can change the pH of water from alkaline to acidic in a matter of seconds. everyone knows...if something sounds too good to be true, chances are it isn't. so i took a few different samples of the water and used my API master kit to test the pH. 


My mom had given me some 9.5pH water. The high range pH test only goes up to 8.8....so i'm wondering about how effective it is above that (assuming that the water pH is above 8.8). I did the test and it looks like the 9.5pH is around 8.4-8.8. Like i said though...I don't know how effect it is above the 8.8 range though. 

I took an 8.5pH sample and when i tested it with the high range test, it looked like it came out around 7.4-7.8ish. so i took the same water..and tested it with the low range test (7.6 highest). when i tested it...it looked like it was around 7.2-7.6ish. i would assume....that the proper pH of this water would probably around 7.4-7.6pH since it's the middle ground between the two tests with the same water.

I then did a 5.5pH test using the low range again. lowest on the low range is 6pH....and when i tested the water...it looked like it was around 6. it was a pale yellow. for argument's sake...i might question the test's effectiveness since it lies outside the range of the test again.

Something doesn't sound right here. i feel like this whole water thing is a gimmick. i mean if the machine says it's supposed to be a certain pH...it should be accurate. there's no question that it does change the pH of the water. i guess the machine itself is just not accurate, but for something that cost a hefty amount of money, shouldn't it?

Anyone have any experience with this? i know my rant has kinda turned in different directions. from a health standpoint, does anyone know if there's any truth behind the benefits of drinking alkaline water?


----------



## pinhead (Apr 22, 2010)

Junk Science

"Ionized" and alkaline water: snake oil on tap

Acid/Alkaline Theory of Disease Is Nonsense


----------



## bingerz (Mar 3, 2011)

wow...i can't believe i read that whole thing. thanks for all that information, it's a shame, with anything, that there are 1.) ppl that'll try to swindle others for a buck...and 2.) ppl that'll sell stuff w/o the proper knowledge of what they're selling.


----------



## karensmith (Nov 4, 2011)

*Best Water Ionizers*

Hello friend,
I've tried the ionized Alkaline Water produced by the Tyent USA water ionizers. Its really the best in taste and healthier water. The ionized alkaline water has anti oxidants present, which neutralizes the toxins in our body and balances the acid-alkaline body pH. Alkaline water also hydrates the skin to prevent premature aging.
The Tyent USA water ionizers are the best in filter quality and performance of the filter.


----------



## davefrombc (Apr 21, 2010)

Ionized Alkaline water is pure BS ... despite testimonials ... Think placebo benefits. Sorry, but there is no basis in fact for their claims .. It is a scam, pure and simple.


----------



## pinhead (Apr 22, 2010)

Spam

This "Karen Smith" posted this message on another forum for Computer Hardware! On both forums she has joined and immediately posted her one and only post. I bet if the mods looked at the ip address it would link back to this company.


----------



## jane878 (Jul 13, 2012)

i have researched about these ionizers alot lately and theoretically it appears that they can be beneficial for an individuals health however in different circumstances they also can be harmful for your health.


----------

